# Heart monitors



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey peeps, what is a good heart monitor for my girl? I want something that gets the job done, I don't need frills. Just the basic monitor. I do however want it to last. I have never bought a heart monitor before and there are so many kinds I just don't know what to do!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Polar*

As for heart monitors, I've seen Polar recommended the most and are pretty reasonable. You have the option to get a watch just a hart rate monitor or one with a gps as well. In addition, you can either do a hand-held one where you dismount, or you can do one that measures the heartrate as you ride. Of course, depending on what you select the price increases, but I think the wrist watch eith only the heart monitor plus the handheld device you take their pulse with is at or even under $100.

I, personally, picked up a sprague stethoscope (as in for people) for $17 from Norco and dismount, pop the stethoscope behind his elbow, count the beats for 10 seconds, then multiply by 6. I'm volunteering at my first ride this month, so I'll have a better idea of how the vet checks go, but you can also use the stethoscope to check the gut sounds. Once I start conditioning for 50's, I'll want a little more specific and real-time info about my boy's vitals as I ride and will probably invest in a Polar model, but for now the stethoscope is great and I'm learning a lot more about maintaining his health!

A note on stethoscopes - don't get the cheapest ones, but don't bother getting one more than about $30. After you go beyond that mark, you'd have to spend over $100 for any real difference in quality, and that really isn't necessary for what we need them for.


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to get the Garmin 305 with heart rate monitor. As we progress, I would like to watch my time and distance as well as heart rate. Anybody have experience with them? Pros/Cons?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am def going to do the stethoscope thing. I never thought of that before! thanks


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DebSmith said:


> I want to get the Garmin 305 with heart rate monitor. As we progress, I would like to watch my time and distance as well as heart rate. Anybody have experience with them? Pros/Cons?



i don't personally have a 305, but it will be the next one i get after my current 205 gives up (which better not be for a long time!). From what I have heard from others, you do need some kind of conversion kit, but its pretty simple to set up.



personally, i ride with a v-max heart rate monitor, which was graciously donated as a prize by roger rittenhouse to the OD ride several years ago. he is a wealth of information about all things heart monitor! he recently retired and sold his business to the nice lady who runs the distance depot (see here for info). i would certainly recommend that brand.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I also have the V-Max. I have enjoyed using it to gage how well Biscuit is coming along in his conditioning. 

I occasionally have issues with it not picking up the heart rate but it is generally because a wire has come loose or something!


----------

